# MTPCA Convention Demo Schedule



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

Michigan Trapper & Predator Caller Association 2012 Convention Schedule
FRIDAY, AUGUST 17, 2012
7:00 A.M. Lion&#8217;s Booth Open all day
8:00 A.M. Gate & Dealers Buildings Open
10:00 A.M. - 4:00 PM Greg Schroeder- from Fur harvesters will start Skinning & Fur put-up Demos 
11:00 P.M. Chris Elie &#8211; Beaver and Otter Trapping
12:00 P.M. Scott Welch &#8211; Canine Trapping Demo


1:00 P.M. Trent Masterson, from MI &#8211; **** Trapping with Dog Proof Traps Demo

2:00 P.M. Tamie Lundborg &#8211; Ladies Demo Jewelry making
2:00 PM Todd Sullivan &#8211; Shoot More Coyotes
3:00 P.M. Jeff Dunlap &#8211; Otter Trapping and State Hopping
4:00 P.M. Mark June, from NEB &#8211; Canine Trapping Demo 

SATURDAY, AUGUST 18, 2012
7:00 A.M. Lion&#8217;s Booth Open all day
8:00 A.M. Gate & Dealer Buildings Open
9:00A.M. Todd Sullivan &#8211; Shoot More Coyotes
10:00 A.M. Jeff Robinson from Ohio -Canines in General
10:00 A.M. - 4:00 PM Greg Schroeder- from Fur harvesters will start Skinning & Put-up Demos 
11:00 AM Jeff Dunlap &#8211; Otter Trapping and State Hopping 11:00 A.M. Gary Schumann &#8211; Rat Trapping
12:00 P.M. Mark June, from NEB &#8211; Canine Trapping Demo

1:00 P.M. Carl Hartman, from MI - Muskrat Trapping & Skinning Demo for the Kids at the River
1:00 PM Adam Bump- Questions & Answers 

2:00 P.M. Tamie Lundborg &#8211; Ladies Demo Jewelry making
2:00 PM John Caritte- Musk Rat trapping with Tip-Ups
3:00 P.M Trent Masterson, from MI &#8211; **** Trapping with Dog Proof Traps Demo

5:00 P.M. General Membership Meeting


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Dale, IMHO you should remove Sunday from the list.


----------



## BigWhiskey (Jan 7, 2010)

Woohoo, can't wait! I am looking forward to the demos, always have. It looks like a little bit of everything.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

I am looking forward to Jeff Dunlap's demonstration on Otter trapping in other states! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

Mister ED said:


> Dale, IMHO you should remove Sunday from the list.


I can not edit it I sent a message to Dave. There will be nothing open on Sunday most pack up Saturday night.

Dale


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

I got it done.


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

David G Duncan said:


> I got it done.


Thanks Dave have some fun up north


----------

